
Satellite images expose China's vast network of secret re-education camps - mathgenius
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-11-01/satellite-images-expose-chinas-network-of-re-education-camps/10432924
======
choot
I've racist theory, i appologize if it's offensive and wrong:

I think Beijing is running into problem in this region due to presence of
higher proportion Caucasian DNA who are not conformist like Asians and Beijing
is terrified, why the things which work on majority of their Han Chinese
population doesn't work here? Why can't they see the benefit of our system?
Are these dillusional enough to not see their own gain?

